# New opportunities are open.



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 15, 2022)

When I retired, I checked out the volunteer opportunities.  I loved it.  Most places only let you volunteer one day a week.. So, I volunteered at the hospital and church and the senior center.  And of course, the senior center got most of my time.  I serve lunch and play dominoes, and play cards.  Made lots of friends and still feel useful.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Most places only let you volunteer one day a week..


Why is that?  Too many people volunteering?


----------



## officerripley (Jan 15, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Why is that?  Too many people volunteering?


That could be a possibility. In this area, even before Covid, volunteering was like trying to get a job with the government: a multi-paged application form plus letters of recommendation (in the case of volunteering at our local hospital, they wanted FOUR letters of recommendation), an interview and then training classes (in the case of our hospital again, the training class is a week long). I'm sure, espec. in the hospital's case, all the requirements have to do with insurance; but I know it kept me and someone else I know from even thinking about trying to vol. at the hospital.


----------

